# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Reflexiones y retos de la próxima Cumbre del Clima

## Jonasino

> Última actualización: Miércoles, 17 Junio 2015 
> 
> El nuevo estudio de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE) titulado "Energy and Climate Change" realiza unas reflexiones sobre lo que define como un "hito crucial en la lucha contra el cambio climático": la 21ª Conferencia de las Partes (COP21).
> 
> Para la AIE, la prueba del éxito de esta Cumbre, que se celebrará en París en diciembre de 2015, será la convicción que transmita de que "los gobiernos están dispuestos a hacer todo lo que esté en sus manos para lograr el objetivo de mantener el aumento de la temperatura global por debajo de 2°C, en comparación con los niveles preindustriales".
> 
> AIE informePara esta Agencia, la energía será una cuestión esencial en el debate de la próxima Cumbre del Clima. La producción y el uso de energía representan dos tercios de las emisiones mundiales de gases de efecto invernadero (GEI), lo que significa, según la AIE, que "los compromisos contraídos en la COP21 deberán aportar recortes drásticos de dichas emisiones y, al mismo tiempo, mantener el crecimiento de la economía mundial, impulsar la seguridad energética en el mundo y proporcionar energía moderna a los miles de millones de personas que carecen de ella".
> 
> El estudio refleja que el sector energético necesita ver en la COP21 una proyección de los líderes políticos basada en un nivel máximo de claridad de objetivos y certeza de acción, que genere expectativas claras de un desarrollo mundial y nacional, bajo en emisiones de CO2.
> ...


Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------

